

I no longer want to be a developer - brianwillis
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/78956/9732

======
zalew
I remember an almost identical post somewhere else some time ago, so people
programming finance must have some sort of deeper sense of morality and
pursuit for happiness, or (more probably) somebody is trolling around.

